# The 20th not-Annual GbaTemp Hunger Games



## keven3477 (Jul 29, 2018)

I am bored again.....



 
You guys know the drill by now; but for the ones that don't know about this, we are basically playing a game of chance on how well we would survive in an actual hunger games. There will be no actual player input other than consent to participate, but join us to see who would survive and claim victory over the piles of dead corpses throughout the game, and that may possibly be you. Friendships may be forged, love ships may sail, treachery and murder will occur, and victory could be yours in the end if you are lucky enough to survive. Good luck, have fun, and "may the odds ever be in your favor." 

Here are some examples of past rounds for insight on how this works:


Spoiler: Past Rounds



Tempmas Hunger Games 1 - Rematch 2(19)
Tempmas Round 1 - Rematch(18)
Tempmas Round 1(17)
Round 15(16)
Round 14(15)
Round 13(14)
Round 12.5(13)
Round 12
Round 11
Round 10
Round 9
Round 8 (Furries vs Weebs)
Round 7
Round 6
Round 5
Round 4
Round 3
Round 2
Round 1



I'm hoping to start the game on *Wednesday* so if the spots aren't filled by then, feel free to nominate and tag a member to join or a fictional avatar as an npc.

I also should mention, due to the lack of female participants in these games, I tend to treat your gender in these games based on your current avatar gender or if genderless past avatars or signature hints. Lets say you have an image of a cat but your past avatar or signature has something like a cat girl, then you will be treated as a girl unless stated otherwise.


----------



## jimmyj (Jul 29, 2018)

I want in


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## drenal (Jul 29, 2018)

Aw heck yeah count me in dude


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 29, 2018)

I have no idea what a “games” is (probably one of those new pokemans the children talk about) but i would like to join in!


----------



## drenal (Jul 29, 2018)

Make sure my character is a male this time pls


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 29, 2018)

drenal said:


> Make sure my character is a male this time pls


no promises


----------



## Filo97 (Jul 29, 2018)

I want in too please


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2018)

I'll give it another shot!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 29, 2018)

YAY
I'm in, but I want to kill at least one person with my laser eyes


----------



## Chary (Jul 29, 2018)

heck to the yes I want in, hopefully i actually win one of these


----------



## Kingy (Jul 29, 2018)

Put me in plz


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 29, 2018)

Count me in.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 29, 2018)

Count me in.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 29, 2018)

It's been a long time since the last one of these, sign me up!


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 30, 2018)

Updated the op to add the players, I don't think well be able to start by Monday but for now we still need participants.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 30, 2018)

Voxel said:


> I'll give it another shot!


Heya


----------



## rileysrjay (Jul 30, 2018)

I suppose it has been a while since gbatemp's favorite not so annual eof slaughtering competition has happened. Count me in!


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm in


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 30, 2018)

YASSSS


----------



## IHOP (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm in if you're still accepting people


----------



## Chary (Jul 30, 2018)

Aw yea, on the same district as OP. I got this in the BAG

(please hunger games me, don't die by falling out of a tree again)


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2018)

Is there a prize? I'm not joining unless theres a prize.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 30, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Is there a prize? I'm not joining unless theres a prize.


You win bragging rights


----------



## SG854 (Jul 30, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You win bragging rights


Gay


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 30, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Is there a prize? I'm not joining unless theres a prize.


Would a cake suffice as a prize? I could ask my robotic fried for one, she tells me humans like cake.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 30, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Would a cake suffice as a prize? I could ask my robotic fried for one, she tells me humans like cake.


Your robotic fried?

@keven3477 since the spots aren't filled in yet, can we get my discord avatar in this?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2018)

Ah, I haven't participated in one of these in a while.  I'll join.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 31, 2018)

These were fun, count me in!


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 31, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> YASSSS


You like my home town?




P.S. I want in if there are any spots left


----------



## Uiaad (Jul 31, 2018)

Count me in


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm probably going to start the game on Wednesday, feel free to nominate users to join, and if you guys have an idea of an event to add feel free to post it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2018)

I nominate @Costello and @shaunj66


----------



## Chary (Jul 31, 2018)

I summon my orange bros

@Meteor7 and @Scarlet as tribute 

@AyanamiRei0 lets all die together


----------



## Brigand (Jul 31, 2018)

You can count me in if there are still spots!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## cheuble (Jul 31, 2018)

Count me in


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jul 31, 2018)

Why not. Add me in.


----------



## drenal (Jul 31, 2018)

i probably wont be able to see things as they happen, probablyonly when its over   what district am i in and whos on my team?


----------



## supergamer368 (Jul 31, 2018)

drenal said:


> i probably wont be able to see things as they happen, probablyonly when its over   what district am i in and whos on my team?


Why can’t you? (also, district 3. Me, you, and an empty slot so far.)


----------



## oofio (Aug 1, 2018)

count me in


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2018)

Why am i not surprised by the vote?


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Why am i not surprised by the vote?


What vote?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> What vote?


Lol
Well look at the choice that got most votes


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 1, 2018)

In all honesty, would anyone here have a problem if this ends up happening. I don't know if I should allow that option.


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 1, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> View attachment 137970
> In all honesty, would anyone here have a problem if this ends up happening. I don't know if I should allow that option.


 I don't think it's ever happened before so I'm fine with it


----------



## drenal (Aug 1, 2018)

@supergamer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oops, well im postingthis from my 3ds i cant use my phone


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 1, 2018)

I added people who were nominated without their consent, now we just need 3 more people before we can start.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> I added people who were nominated without their consent, now we just need 3 more people before we can start.


I nominate @DarthDub, @CallmeBerto and @Hells Malice 

There, start the damn game now!


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I nominate @DarthDub, @CallmeBerto and @Hells Malice
> 
> There, start the damn game now!




Have no fear, Berto is here!! (Who do I have to kill and who is on my side?)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Who do I have to kill and who is on my side?


Team up with me and we'll be fine.


----------



## SANIC (Aug 1, 2018)

oof I want to join but it seems it’s full


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 1, 2018)

Well I won one once so shouldn't be greedy.

Edit: I'm in! Whoooohooooo!


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 1, 2018)

And so it begins.....


 

Look at you all cowardly running away, yes yes I know its strategy but you are not going to kill each other like that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lets start a fun new first day


 
This is surprising no one has died yet, lets change that shall we.


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 1, 2018)

@Voxel @Zhongtiao1 @IHOP

Go team!


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 1, 2018)

And finally we have our first death...


 
And the killer is... hypothermia! Come on guys nature works very slow on killing, speed up the process.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hopefully there should be more death in the next day right....


 
...nope. Chary when someone tells you to kill them you kill them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here lies tribute to the death of @Dionicio3 .... he couldn't handle the heat and died of hypothermia.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2018)

> BEPISMAN and Costello hold hands.


I'm... not sure how to feel about that, to be honest.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 1, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> And finally we have our first death...
> View attachment 138111
> And the killer is... hypothermia! Come on guys nature works very slow on killing, speed up the process.
> 
> ...


God fucken damn it


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 1, 2018)

Night 2 and everyone is nervous and scarred since their life could end if they are not pay attention and let their guard down.



This is no place for people to sleep/snuggle together much less sing happily.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And finally actual murders happen. Hooray!


 
Nice job cheuble and Luigisuperstar, you murdered in cold blood, how does it feel? Oh and poor chary who could find a single drop of water to satisfy her thirst.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Rest in piece @dAVID_ , @Chary , and AyanamiRei0....


 
You shall not be missed!


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2018)

OH COME ON. Thirst? That's WORSE than falling out a tree


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't go too fast or people will miss out as it happens and won't be able to enjoy it


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

have you noticed in the first image?
Vinscool is qualified as HER XD


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> have you noticed in the first image?
> Vinscool is qualified as HER XD





keven3477 said:


> I also should mention, due to the lack of female participants in these games, I tend to treat your gender in these games based on your current avatar gender or if genderless past avatars or signature hints. Lets say you have an image of a cat but your past avatar or signature has something like a cat girl, then you will be treated as a girl unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

oh... that means...
 oh no...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> oh... that means...
> oh no...


fiew
after reading again, im qualified as a his


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 2, 2018)

Stop messing with my fire @Chary and @shaunj66 ! More proof that the staff is corrupt! /s


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 2, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> Stop messing with my fire @Chary and @shaunj66 ! More proof that the staff is corrupt! /s


Well Chary is dead now


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

Do people tend to have a need of telling scary ghost stories when already being in a very dangerous area. It wouldn't be a good thing to scare oneself when their life could already end in any minute.




All those attempts to make campfires is not good on an environment that is already trying to kill you.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 2, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Well Chary is dead now


Yes... YES! We tempers will rise up against this tyrann-
*Looks at recent events*
*Sees chary died of thirst*
Oh...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Do people tend to have a need of telling scary ghost stories when already being in a very dangerous area. It wouldn't be a good thing to scare oneself when their life could already end in any minute.
> View attachment 138126
> All those attempts to make campfires is not good on an environment that is already trying to kill you.


I KNEW IT
I KNEW OUR ADMINS WERE IN LOVE WITH EACH OTHER

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> I KNEW IT
> I KNEW OUR ADMINS WERE IN LOVE WITH EACH OTHER


@Costello @shaunj66


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey, where my fish go? I'm going to go hungry now.


 
And flowers in a time like this! well it comforts you I guess.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

I knew you were a stalker @drenal


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't need a fishing rod, I scoop fish out with my claws


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ill stop posting for the time being to let people catch up and comment, ill probably post later on today.


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 2, 2018)

Both of my accounts are alive still. Yay


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2018)

Firstly



and then




This game is scarily accurate to reality.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm still alive yasss


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 2, 2018)

Inb4 I trip on a rock and stab someone 77 times on acident.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Inb4 I trip on a rock and stab someone 77 times on acident.


That joke reminds me an episode of Supernatural
Some guy commited suicide
He shot himself in the head... trice


----------



## drenal (Aug 2, 2018)

got my phone back fortunately my character is still alive


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ill continue the games a little bit more and then continue tomorrow



 

And it looks like someone decided to kill tonight, sorry mr. guinea pig but you are dead

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And it looks like we are slowly but steadily getting kills, that's great....


 
And Berto was able to kill him quick before he got a chance to fire his 'lazar'. I assumed he was more experienced with swords than with a sickle but its was a great kill.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

R.I.P @uiaad and @SuzieJoeBob


 
"Shall not be missed"


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Firstly
> View attachment 138128
> and then
> View attachment 138129
> ...


I can do you one better


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

Wow. I am surviving. Didn't expect that. Welps, go me!


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 2, 2018)

At least I wasn't the first to die !


----------



## Chary (Aug 2, 2018)

The brOTP you never knew you needed in life






If @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N is banned tomorrow morning, you know why.










Can't start a fire because he's apparently too COLD BLOODED






_are you a bully?





_
Deep pancake stories






And thus Yuri killed Imperfect Cell, returning the Earth to peace. Wait...that's not how Tales of Vesperia ended!










But...you're cats. Why are you having trouble fishing ;O;


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2018)

still alive,yey


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> still alive,yey


I won the hunger games once, I hope I'll survive again
but honnestly, I hope everyone die in the end


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I won the hunger games once, I hope I'll survive again
> but honnestly, I hope everyone die in the end


D:


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Aug 2, 2018)

I knew I would be one of the first people dead...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

Chary said:


> If @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N is banned tomorrow morning, you know why.



That's what he gets for cheating on me with Shaun. No homo.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

And we continue with the next night, there seems to be a lot of curing and medicine going on...



 

Now the question I want to know is, why did I let him survive?


----------



## drenal (Aug 2, 2018)

more stories about pancakes


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

And finally we have an explosive multi-kill...


 
Drenal blows up the competition by literally blowing them up, and that hatchet kill from Brigand was nice.


----------



## drenal (Aug 2, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> And finally we have an explosive multi-kill...
> View attachment 138267
> Drenal blows up the competition by literally blowing them up, and that hatchet kill from Brigand was nice.


I didn't like the pancake stories.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> And finally we have an explosive multi-kill...
> View attachment 138267
> Drenal blows up the competition by literally blowing them up, and that hatchet kill from Brigand was nice.


@epickid37 .l..-.-..l.

@drenal YOU MASS KILLER


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2018)

wew still alive


----------



## Kingy (Aug 2, 2018)

hehe hell yeah, Kingy is about to be the king.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> hehe hell yeah, Kingy is about to be the king.


U NASY GRAMARE


----------



## drenal (Aug 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> @epickid37 .l..-.-..l.
> 
> @drenal YOU MASS KILLER


Better watch your back...


----------



## Kingy (Aug 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> U NASY GRAMARE


I will kill you


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

drenal said:


> Better watch your back...


ILL KILL YOU BEFORE YOU KILL ME


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 2, 2018)

you will all die muahhahaha


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

@epickid37 your alt died, don't worry you are still in the game, but things cannot be said the same about @IHOP , Hells Mallice , and the Lion admin Costello



 
Now say it with me guys, "Shall not be missed"


----------



## Kingy (Aug 2, 2018)

Watch me win this game


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> @epickid37 your alt died, don't worry you are still in the game, but things cannot be said the same about @IHOP , Hells Mallice , and the Lion admin Costello
> View attachment 138268
> Now say it with me guys, "Shall not be missed"


SHALL NOT BE MISSED
except costello


----------



## drenal (Aug 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ILL KILL YOU BEFORE YOU KILL ME


No u


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 2, 2018)

I didn't know it started, thanks notifications >:/ But hey, I seem to be doing pretty good so far! Not really killing anyone, but surviving is good enough for me! At least I'm not picking flowers or screaming.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)

Not sure if this intentional, but the OP hasn't been updated in a while to account for the current deaths so far.  Maybe you could put it there to bring people who might have neglected the thread for the past day up to speed.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2018)

I know that there is safety in numbers but are u guys sure that it is wise to sleep with known killers?



 
Other than that, it was a silent normal night... lets get back to the killing already.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 3, 2018)

I really have a thing for fires and ghost stories this round...


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

For a moment I thought it was going to be a peaceful uneventful day...


 
...Thank goodness it wasn't. It seems brigand is starting to have a taste of blood after killing again.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> For a moment I thought it was going to be a peaceful uneventful day...
> View attachment 138273
> ...Thank goodness it wasn't. It seems brigand is starting to have a taste of blood after killing again.


@Brigand .l..-.-..l.


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> For a moment I thought it was going to be a peaceful uneventful day...
> View attachment 138273
> ...Thank goodness it wasn't. It seems brigand is starting to have a taste of blood after killing again.


Why am i cooking mushrooms? I hate shrooms.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> Why am i cooking mushrooms? I hate shrooms.


because theres nothing else to eat? maybe baby?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> because theres nothing else to eat? maybe baby?


Are you calling me baby? If so...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> Are you calling me baby? If so...


yes baby
only babies dislike shroom


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 3, 2018)

I was so worried that i got killed on that last one. nope, injured. phew.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> I was so worried that i got killed on that last one. nope, injured. phew.


fatal injuries*


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> yes baby
> only babies dislike shroom


I’ll take your shroom


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> I’ll take your shroom


nah, i only have fish
i caught 3 fish earlier today and...
wait, where are they...?
someone surely stole them while i wasnt paying attention


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

It looks like an arena event happens before the day ends, oh and the Border walls are all closing in and are electric. Many contestants are probably going to die, can you call this BS?


 
That was very mean of you guys. Tying people into trees or pushing them into the border, more of that please. Also, what made those 2 think they had a chance to survive by running to the border.


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry @cheuble. It had to be done


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 3, 2018)

still here, still accomplishing nothing ^-^


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> It looks like an arena event happens before the day ends, oh and the Border walls are all closing in and are electric. Many contestants are probably going to die, can you call this BS?
> View attachment 138274
> That was very mean of you guys. Tying people into trees or pushing them into the border, more of that please. Also, what made those 2 think they had a chance to survive by running to the border.


please, tell me...
is @VinsCool gonna survive?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> please, tell me...
> is @VinsCool gonna survive?


No lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> No lol


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm still alive and doing fuck all


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

Piss... I got pushed in. Thanks shaunj


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

And with that, 11 players are dead before the day even ended, Rest In Piece: @Noctosphere , @GhostLatte , @Voxel , @Filo97 , @VinsCool , meteor7, @LuigiSuperStarSaga , @Zhongtiao1 , @cheuble , @SomeGamer , and @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

btw what is the website for these games? I wanna start betting with friends


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 3, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> btw what is the website for these games? I wanna start betting with friends


http://brantsteele.net/hungergames/reaping.php


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

I'll leave you guys with the current headcount now and continue the game later.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

rip nocto


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> I'll leave you guys with the current headcount now and continue the game later.
> View attachment 138277


Bye bye district 2, 6 and 12


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Bye bye district 2, 6 and 12


I'm alive and that's all that matters muahahaha


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Bye bye district 2, 6 and 12


Kinda pissed I wasn’t the one to kill you, damn


----------



## drenal (Aug 3, 2018)

still going strong


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2018)

drenal said:


> still going strong


Gonna kill you


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> Gonna kill you


I'll come back as a zombie and kill you before you can say Hunger Games


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2018)

@Quantumcat I thought we were friends


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 3, 2018)

"accidentally pushed her"


----------



## drenal (Aug 3, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> Gonna kill you


No u


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> And with that, 11 players are dead before the day even ended, Rest In Piece: @Noctosphere , @GhostLatte , @Voxel , @Filo97 , @VinsCool , meteor7, @LuigiSuperStarSaga , @Zhongtiao1 , @cheuble , @SomeGamer , and @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N
> 
> View attachment 138276


Aw, heck.  Ah well, at least I lasted longer than I expected.



CallmeBerto said:


> "accidentally pushed her"


"Her"

EDIT:  Wait a sec, screw you Berto


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2018)

Heck yeah. Rooting for Brigand to win it all


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> Heck yeah. Rooting for Brigand to win it all


No. Root for me


----------



## drenal (Aug 3, 2018)

is there a way to view how many kills people have


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

drenal said:


> is there a way to view how many kills people have


Check the headcount which was my previous post, its also on the op.


----------



## drenal (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Check the headcount which was my previous post, its also on the op.


I got the most kills o.o edit: oh I didn't see brigand


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

drenal said:


> I got the most kills o.o


I'm a peaceful luigi


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

A few more rounds before the day ends...




 
I wonder why the person who has racked up the most kills has a need to talk about the tributes that are still alive? Hmmmm!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

After the last arena event, it is understandable why people wouldn't be so suddenly eager to kill.


 
Don't we make a nice and efficient hunting group together?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It looks like it is also one of those nights perfect for setting up campfires to tell stories, sing songs, or ....


 
Look at those two snuggling over there. Get a room... oh wait they cant.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There, time has passed from the deadly event and we can finally end the filler and stop sneaking and running away from murdering each other, right?



 
I'm sure there will be more death tomorrow, for now ill hold off the posts.


----------



## drenal (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> A few more rounds before the day ends...
> 
> View attachment 138318
> I wonder why the person who has racked up the most kills has a need to talk about the tributes that are still alive? Hmmmm!!!
> ...


spoopy ghost stories


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

This is going to sound stupid, but I just realized that these threads are basically GBAtemp's version of a Battle Royale mode.

Also, rooting for Berto, Darth, or Scarlet to win this one, though Brigand seems to be going really strong.


----------



## Brigand (Aug 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> @Brigand .l..-.-..l.


It's ok Nocto I killed Costello earlier so I'm probably going to be banned by morning


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2018)

Scarlet failed to make a fire...twice.

The tributes aren't his enemy: fire is.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

Why i was such a baka by running to the border?


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

ye I made truce


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 3, 2018)

Things going good for me, except for SOMEbody stole my fish ;o;


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 3, 2018)

haha guess who's gonna win


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 3, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> haha guess who's gonna win


It’s me, right????


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 3, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> It’s me, right????


no


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 3, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> no


>:0


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 3, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> >:0


get rekt


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> get rekt


its gonna be me, right?


----------



## drenal (Aug 3, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> no


is it me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

drenal said:


> is it me


no u


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm gonna win right?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> I'm gonna win right?


no u


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2018)

@Scarlet will create a fire for once in his life, destroying every other competitor except himself, therefore winning it all

That or Brigand is really just gonna axe murder everyone left


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> @Scarlet will create a fire for once in his life, destroying every other competitor except himself, therefore winning it all
> 
> That or Brigand is really just gonna axe murder everyone left


the flames will consume all...


...eventually.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks like many players are on fire this round...




 


Chary said:


> Scarlet failed to make a fire...twice.
> 
> The tributes aren't his enemy: fire is.


How right you were, how right you were....


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2018)

I FREAKING CALLED IT

but scarlet, you got mad ganked by your own monsterous firestorm dude, rip


----------



## Kingy (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Looks like many players are on fire this round...
> 
> View attachment 138422
> 
> How right you were, how right you were....


OH COME ON WTF NO THAT'S BULLSHIT

Thanks a lot, Intel...


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

I hear being burned by fire is a painful way to go. Rest In Piece @kingy , @epickid37 , @oofio , shaunj66 , @drenal , and scarlet. Even if some of your avatars dealt with fire before, you could not.....


 
"Shall not be missed"


----------



## drenal (Aug 3, 2018)

THATS BS HOW DO FIREBALLS COME FROM THE SKY


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

"HELP!!!"


 
Really, huddling for warmth after what just happened. I'm surprised only one person passed out from exhaustion after the great fire.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2018)

drenal said:


> THATS BS HOW DO FIREBALLS COME FROM THE SKY


I mean, it was referred to as a BS Event.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

@CallmeBerto we holding hands xD


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2018)

Finally food...


 
Ahh, that was good food. I was going to starve to death without it. Sucks that some of you weren't able to enjoy that delicious food. And it should also suck for supergamer for not being able to kill jelly person when he had the chance.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 3, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Finally food...
> View attachment 138427
> Ahh, that was good food. I was going to starve to death without it. Sucks that some of you weren't unable to enjoy that delicious food. And it should also suck for supergamer for not being able to kill jelly person when he had the chance.


fuck I'm gonna die of hunger


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2018)

WHY THE HELL DID NO ONE VOTE FOR OUR BELOVED ADMIN DISTRICT IN THE POLL
@Costello @shaunj66 , sadly, no one had faith in you


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> WHY THE HELL DID NO ONE VOTE FOR OUR BELOVED ADMIN DISTRICT IN THE POLL
> @Costello @shaunj66 , sadly, no one had faith in you


root for me damnit !


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

Now that that feast is done I am full. Oh wait more food, don't mind if I do.




 
Anyone else here scared for the known murderer practicing with a dangerous weapon?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The number of players alive is getting smaller and smaller....



Rest in Piece @supergamer368 You will not be missed


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Now that that feast is done I am full. Oh wait more food, don't mind if I do.
> 
> View attachment 138428
> Anyone else here scared for the known murderer practicing with a dangerous weapon?
> ...


ARGH I WAS DOING KIND OF GOOD BUT THEN


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

Ok its cold out and I really hate the cold, don't judge...


 
As Ryley starts out his fire, he sometimes feels like somebody's watching him, and he has no privacy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I thought you were a peaceful luigi, why would you suddenly attack that jelly person...



 
If we work together, I am sure one of us will make it to the end. What do you say quantumcat?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ill leave this for now with the status. Only few players remaining so it may end soon.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Ok its cold out and I really hate the cold, don't judge...
> View attachment 138430
> As Ryley starts out his fire, he sometimes feels like somebody's watching him, and he has no privacy.
> 
> ...


I'm a peaceful luigi! BUT I MUST WIN,keven wanna be friends?


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> I'm a peaceful luigi! BUT I MUST WIN,keven wanna be friends?


Not after what is going to happened in next post. No spoilers though.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Not after what is going to happened in next post. No spoilers though.


shit man,I'm probably gon die 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> Not after what is going to happened in next post. No spoilers though.


SEND THE NEXT POST ALREADY


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> SEND THE NEXT POST ALREADY


Ill hold it off for a while, need to let people catch up.


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 4, 2018)

Calling it now: These games have been rigged the entire time for @keven3477 to win


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 4, 2018)

Even though I died, I still wanna see how this ends. It's kinda fun!


----------



## Chary (Aug 4, 2018)

Rooting for my district 1 bois keven347 and jimmyj, but I totally see brigand winning sorry lol


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 4, 2018)

Come on Berto!!!


----------



## Brigand (Aug 4, 2018)

Chary said:


> Rooting for my district 1 bois keven347 and jimmyj, but I totally see brigand winning sorry lol


I think this whole thing is going a little too well for me... I'll probably end up shooting myself in the foot and dying of infection


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2018)

Brigand said:


> I think this whole thing is going a little too well for me... I'll probably end up shooting myself in the foot and dying of infection


Nah.  With these Hunger Game simulations, you can usually tell that the winner by whoever is the most merciless out of all the competitors.  Though, you never know.


----------



## drenal (Aug 4, 2018)

I hope brigand wins, he is my teammate after all. Also next round when


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

go district one!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

next post wen


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 4, 2018)

hohohoho


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> I'm a peaceful luigi! BUT I MUST WIN,keven wanna be friends?





keven3477 said:


> Not after what is going to happened in next post. No spoilers though.


This is Why...


 
You said you were peace full, that wasn't peacefull.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I hope you suffered...


 
Well, there goes those guys, sorry ryley I was secretly voting for you as well.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

We have been dealt with a heavy loss this time. Not only did we lose @rileysrjay , But also @Brigand the top candidate to win has been killed. Also @keven3477 is dead but I don't think anyone cares. Well at least @jimmyj is now suffering in the bottom pits of H. E. double hockey sticks.


 
Only 3 players remaining, and all will be finished soon. Who will win, either one of the 2 contestants from district 11, or the promising swords... person from district 7?


----------



## Brigand (Aug 4, 2018)

*Noooooooooo*
Oh well, at least it wasn't a stupid death. Rooting for @CallmeBerto seeing as though the other two are of the same district.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

fuck. I thought we were friends


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 4, 2018)

still alive


----------



## Chary (Aug 4, 2018)

Go berto!!!!!


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> This is Why...
> View attachment 138468
> You said you were peace full, that wasn't peacefull.
> 
> ...


it's not really my fault  why do I need to suffer  keven luv me pls ima sorry


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> it's not really my fault  why do I need to suffer  keven luv me pls ima sorry


No, you get no love from me. Especially since you didn't have the guts to kill me yourself, you forced jellyperson to do it, I respect him more than you.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> No, you get no love from me. Especially since you didn't have the guts to kill me yourself, you forced jellyperson to do it, I respect him more than you.


k kev


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

The games are about done, anyone should take the kill when they get a chance if they plan on wining.



 
Aww, the cat was asking for a swift merciful death and you didn't give it to him.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> The games are about done, anyone should take the kill when they get a chance if they plan on wining.
> View attachment 138529
> Aww, the cat was asking for a swift merciful death and you didn't give it to him.


I wouldnt either...
I hate cats...


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

The few contestants should be preparing for their possible final day.


 
will they possibly survive for another day, or will they find each other and end it before it comes to that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

No need to beg for death, you are the final 3. Either victory or death shall soon come.


 
You all made it this far, you have all killed others. Too late too regret all that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It seems we have arrived to the final day.


 
and the winner is....


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> The few contestants should be preparing for their possible final day.
> View attachment 138530
> will they possibly survive for another day, or will they find each other and end it before it comes to that?
> 
> ...


@Quantumcat


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

@Quantumcat is victorious.


 
Quantumcat, you have won. You get Hunger games victor bragging rights and also you get a nice cake.


 
See the cake want a lie.

Now before all else, let us pay tribute to the other 2 fallen contestants.


 
Rest in piece @JellyPerson and @CallmeBerto you shall not be missed.

Thank you all for participating in The 20th not-Annual GbaTemp Hunger Games 
Have a good day


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

Here are the placements if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2018)

so... @Dionicio3 is the biggest loser? ^^
just kidding ofc


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> so... @Dionicio3 is the biggest loser? ^^
> just kidding ofc


Dont ping me


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Dont ping me


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 4, 2018)

fuck


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Here are the placements if anyone wants to see them.
> 
> View attachment 138537


hey , whats the difference between "murder" and "lucky kill"?


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hey , whats the difference between "murder" and "lucky kill"?


basically, lucky to have killed 1


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> No, you get no love from me. Especially since you didn't have the guts to kill me yourself, you forced jellyperson to do it, I respect him more than you.


 next hunger games wen


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 4, 2018)

Really?...a pit?

SMH you suck Berto


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 5, 2018)

@CallmeBerto if only you'd killed me when you had the chance!


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 5, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> @CallmeBerto if only you'd killed me when you had the chance!


yay quantum cat !


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 5, 2018)

sooo... yea....
most people were wrong
everyone didnt die at the end


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2018)

I demand a rematch 

Many unfair deaths.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I demand a rematch
> 
> Many unfair deaths.


one more death and most of us would have bet right on the poll


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I demand a rematch
> 
> Many unfair deaths.


I could arrange a rematch if enough people wanted one.

Besides, I've always wanted to host one of these simulations


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I could arrange a rematch if enough people wanted one.
> 
> Besides, I've always wanted to host one of these simulations


Do it!


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 6, 2018)

It would be great if we could do things that influenced the results. And if the things that happened previously influenced the future events. For example, if a group of people are working together on one day, there should be a higher chance of some of them still being together the next day.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 6, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> It would be great if we could do things that influenced the results. And if the things that happened previously influenced the future events. For example, if a group of people are working together on one day, there should be a higher chance of some of them still being together the next day.


that'd be cool but I don't think that the simulator can do that :/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I could arrange a rematch if enough people wanted one.
> 
> Besides, I've always wanted to host one of these simulations


DO IT PLS


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 6, 2018)

Maybe I should write my own simulator?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Maybe I should write my own simulator?


It wouldn't be too hard, to my knowledge.  All the simulator really needs to keep track of is whether or not a contestant is dead or not, on top of special events which may influence contestant behavior.  Once you've basically implemented that, you can build on top of that to add different forms of player input and whatnot.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Do it!





jimmyj said:


> DO IT PLS



Also, rematch thread is up:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-hunger-games-round-19-5-rematch.513981/


----------

